# New building for the Big Springs & Jackpine RR



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a building from Colorado structures, saw a couple of other people build them and was very happy with there results. I kept it the same color, put a exterior light on, built a partial base for it, painted it with 5 coats of exterior paint, this will be elevated, it will not be on the ground.










Hard to see, but had a couple pieces of Acrylic from Tap Plastics, Russ is always generous when he ships his plastic, talked with Andy from the Bluestone Southern RR and he had put a couple of pieces of that on his buildings to strengthen it and weigh it down. I also used them to glue those lights you can buy on Ebay from that guy that sells a lot of O scale, peel and stick lights, cant recall his name. have used them in the past and liked them. Also gued a plastic pipe from evergreen plastics on it, will use it for a chain and pulley system inside.










Here you can see the lights better, I also left a hole in the middle, you may ask why, well let me tell you, I have a piece to fit in there, on the next couple pics down you will see this fits on another piece that has raised dock area, it will go right next to my track, that way the boxcars can unload, but if anything happens after I glue the roof on on the inside, I will be able to slide the building ober, and lift the outside piece up and have room to get on the inside, thought that was a good idea because Murphys law happens to me a lot.










Made an air compressor from an old styrene glue bottle and some piece of my sons legos, what he dont know wont hurt him. Made a wood pile inside because it is a woodshop, got a table saw from Larrys G Scale, you can find him on ebay, really nice to work with, waited till I got all my stuff before he billed me and shipped it, I liked his stuff, and you can find some really neat stuff. made a table out of styrene scraps, will find some of my sons toys to put on there, I have a lot of fun raiding his legos for small stuff. you can see the small piece of wood that can come out better in this pic.










Del from G-scale graphics made my signs, really liked how he did this one, this one really catches my eye every time I look at the building. It will be lit up at night.









Better side view, now you can see how it fits in against my dock area, if I have any problems I can pull it out and get in there from the bottom, more stuff from Larrys G Scale









Del did this sign also, I got some parts from my son, so I had to make him the owner







Coke machine and cases of Coke and the skids all came from Larrys G Scale, like I said, got a lot of neat stuff from there that fills in the scene, will spray with clear coat with UV protection also.









Kind of a nice shot to show everything from the outside, this will be elevated along a siding that is raised, so the tracks will be right in front. got some telephone poles to put in in the back, roof needs to go on, sprayed with clear coat and a few odds and ends, did put a guy inside also, will take some more pics.









Got a few more things to do, will post when I am done.

Tom h


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Tom. How's the rest of the layout coming?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Tom That really looks great, your details are looking good, you can never have to many details, costly though, keep the pics coming. 
Dennis


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice building Tom. But you'd better get a roof on it before the weather sets in!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom; 

That building is really looking good. It will be a real asset to your layout. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have purchased 3 buildings from Colorado Model Structures. I am NOT a good kit builder, but am really pleased with this product. The price is right and it makes my layout look more professionally built. Buildings are also very versatile and all it needs is your imagination to dress it up. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Tom, well thought out and executed.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ron, got both my loops done, got 6 sidings to do this spring, sorry but I chickened out making my own switches, someday when I get good enough. My next project is a speeder car, still trying to decide which way to go.

If Colorado structures gets more buildings in I will buy and make some more, they are really good for rookies like me.

Tom H


----------

